# Impact of people around you



## ashley8072 (Apr 26, 2011)

I've been prepping for awhile now and have been slowly trying to hint to my Dad that he should really start getting more than a couple days worth of food. That he shouldn't be too picky about eating canned veggies unless he's going to can them. I've still got 3 brothers living at home, 12 15 and 16 yrs old. They eat a LOT! Also waste a lot too. For over 30 years my family has ran Muffler Exhaust shops, and for the past couple of years, they have been struggling. 

Anyways, I've been talking a lot about my preps recently when sitting out on the patio with family (we live next door to each other). The other night sitting outside, without the topic even coming up, my Dad says "I think I need to start doing what you're doing with your food and groceries." I was flabbergasted that he finally caught on.

I found out this morning that he has already stocked up on several things just from stopping at the store before he gets home. He asked me this morning if I was stocked up on toilet paper cuz he was going to Sam's Warehouse after work. I'm ecstatic that he's caught on and then I finally get to go to Sam's (you have to have a business or one get u a card to shop here).

Have you influenced anyone?


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

Wow! That is great news. Maybe there is hope for my family.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

ashley8072 said:


> Have you influenced anyone?


I believe that I have affected / influenced many people over the years - some that I know personally and some that I have never (ever) met. There are a couple of couples that I am working on right now to bring them up in their preparations - I adore their children, so, I am trying to do for the children as much as possible.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

NaeKid said:


> I believe that I have affected / influenced many people over the years - some that I know personally and some that I have never (ever) met. There are a couple of couples that I am working on right now to bring them up in their preparations - I adore their children, so, I am trying to do for the children as much as possible.


At last check membership is 10,001, so I would say you have reached that many.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

I've encouraged my neighbors, who were already leaning that way and were helped along by having other people like us let them know that they weren't freaks.

I also encouraged our children to get on board by involving them in the writing of my fiction story, "The Montana Homestead", posted in the fiction part of this forum. I asked them each to think of what they would do if the SHTF and they had to bug out here, and it got them thinking... and then prepping! 

This forum, in and of itself, is THE best prep forum and I know many of us have learned more about what we need to do, and provided a sense of normalcy to prepping. The more people we reach, the better things will go when TSHTF.

Ashley, that's great about your Dad starting to store up things!


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Austin said:


> At last check membership is 10,001,


And I missed it.  I've been watching that number and was going to make mention of member # 10,000.

Changed peoples point of view? Yes. I've got a couple of my siblings on board as well as a couple friends; not as many as I would like but it's better than none at all.


----------



## ComputerGuy (Dec 10, 2010)

I have influenced a few people around me. I just send them a link to the A Veteran Policemans Observation of the Golden Horde.

Wakes them up real quick when I point out Atlanta is only 3 hours driving distance!!


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

Sidebar...



UncleJoe said:


> And I missed it.  I've been watching that number and was going to make mention of member # 10,000.


Why does the forum stats show 10,001, but the member list only shows 1,047? Is the member list for a couple different forums?

Threads: 6,602, Posts: 82,475, Members: 10,001


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

Welcome, please share your knowledge with us. Great about your Dad coming on board.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

bczoom said:


> Sidebar...
> 
> Why does the forum stats show 10,001, but the member list only shows 1,047? Is the member list for a couple different forums?
> 
> Threads: 6,602, Posts: 82,475, Members: 10,001


The "members list" only shows active members that have greater than 1 post and that have posted in the last two years - makes the database easier to manage that way as we have quite a few people who will register only to read through the forums and to be allowed access to download the stories.


----------



## Graebarde (Aug 30, 2011)

Ashley (and others).. there is ALWAYS hope. You never know what that mustard seed you plant will take or not, but are surprised when it does sometimes. And Ashley, thanks for the spreadsheet. Nice work.. FB


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

I've talked to adults from five different households. Almost everyone believes that hyperinflation is coming but so far none of them are prepping that I'm aware of. I hope that changes but I can't worry about them.

There are other people who know we're prepping. Like my stepson's girlfriend's family. They think I'm nuts. My wife's sister has bought a little extra food but IT'S ALL MICROWAVABLE!!! They have no way to cook food without electricity and no way to heat their home either. We all live in Wisconsin.
[bangs head against the wall]


----------



## ashley8072 (Apr 26, 2011)

Thanks for the comment on the spreadsheet Graebarde!  

I think what caught my Dad's attention was when I said "I can barely afford things and pay bills now. What makes you think I can buy them next year?" when I was referring to my bestie calling me a hoarder for having more than a few bathroom items. I also continued to tell him that I got Spaghetti Ragu Sauce for a dollar a quart at the Dollar Store. He's been talking about us at the farm as being together as a community...which helps, cuz if SHTF today I'd hate to tell him he's SOL. lol! 

So my count for influence on our family farm is 3 houses, including our own. Just 2 more to go. :2thumb:


----------



## Ponce (May 3, 2009)

I have only one friend and now he is not only doing what I suggested but OVERDOING IT......Being from Cuba I told him that he should go to garage sales and buy what ever he could for the lowest prices......he now ran out of space (as I did) so that now he has to be more carefull with what he buys.

Remember that most of what we use is from overseas and that it will take a long time for us to get back in track, and once again, and make what we need.


----------



## LilRedHen (Aug 28, 2011)

Ashley, I've just begun prepping, although I have always canned and grown a big garden. I've become so concerned that I have very carefully brought up the subject to some of my loved ones. I was surprised and very pleased to find out they had been working on their preps for years. At least it gives me someone close to me to talk to about it from time to time, since my immediate family thinks I'm nuts.

I know you are extremely proud of your dad.


----------



## SageAdvicefarmgirl (Jun 23, 2011)

ashley8072 said:


> Thanks for the comment on the spreadsheet Graebarde!
> 
> I think what caught my Dad's attention was when I said "I can barely afford things and pay bills now. What makes you think I can buy them next year?" when I was referring to my bestie calling me a hoarder for having more than a few bathroom items. I also continued to tell him that I got Spaghetti Ragu Sauce for a dollar a quart at the Dollar Store. He's been talking about us at the farm as being together as a community...which helps, cuz if SHTF today I'd hate to tell him he's SOL. lol!
> 
> So my count for influence on our family farm is 3 houses, including our own. Just 2 more to go. :2thumb:


I liked the spreadsheet, too, sent it to my daughter who is a CPA...make it easier for her to prep! She loves numbers!


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Ashley says: Have you influenced anyone??
Only one neighbor...whose husband for months laughed and made fun...I saw them get a case of canned goods?? out of their truck( been there, know what effort it is to lift it) and she called to ask is she should put the 3 boxes of oatmeal in an ice cream tub..(I said no)
She also asked if we'd get a barrel when we went to Lexington Containers for water drums..and we said no. We needed all our room for our 10 drums.

And I missed the first of the month emptying of the truck---but he pulled up to the front door--so I suspect he had canned goods---they're heavy.

Good for them.:congrat:

Now, for the rest of the street!!!


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

I ran into my sister that I haven't talked to in years. She and her husband are concerned about the economy. I got a chance to tell her about what I expect to happen to the economy. She said she wanted to stock up on some extra food. I told her how we have a year's supply of food and water, guns and ammo, among other things. I told her that I think they should do the same and do that as quickly as possible. Then we got talking about family matters and I'm again reminded why we don't talk. But at least I got to tell her about what's coming.


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

I wish I could say I have inflenced anone. except for my one friend who agrees with me and esssentially got me started, everyone else just thinks Im nuts.
Hmm. One thing I will say, my girls daughters bf now lives with us (18), and he is present during some of our discussions, and he seems into it. He doesnt exactly have the resources to do anything about it, but learning and listening to us talk smack while wearing our tinfoil hats has to be having some effect on him.


----------



## ashley8072 (Apr 26, 2011)

Thought I'd share my ending day after my first original post here about going to the Club store after work. Been so busy with the outcome. :beercheer:

My Dad got me a membership there!!! :2thumb::2thumb: We also spent over an hour going back and forth comparing buying bulk or not for the price. I've never actually went shopping with just my Dad like that. We even went half in on a box of 100 roll toilet paper for 10 bucks each. I didn't leave with as much as I wanted to, but I def got some needed items. 

I came home with 5 lbs of honey, 50 rolls of TP, 8 canisters of coffee creamer, 24 pk box of ramen noodle cups, 2 gal pickled okra and a bag of 50ct hot/cold cups and lids. Total damage: $54.  

Very ecstatic to be able to go by myself now instead of tagging along with a member. Looking forward to going next week since our trip was cut kinda short trying to keep the baby calm. :gaah: lol!


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

ashley8072 said:


> I came home with 5 lbs of honey, 50 rolls of TP, 8 canisters of coffee creamer, 24 pk box of ramen noodle cups, 2 gal pickled okra and a bag of 50ct hot/cold cups and lids. Total damage: $54.


Great deal Ashley! Although out of every vegetable there is in this world, I cannot stand okra. Yuck! I'm glad you can tolerate it. I found a Costco and an Aldi's in the area I moved to. I'm going to see what it offers on food deals. =]


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

I have tried. I have one that is doing the best he can, kind of. They don't have a lot of money but they still waste money on things. Others just think im weird. I have talked it up for many years but, they just don't get it. I think it has something to do with people around here. I am pretty much a lone prepper. I am a member of a couple boards and have found only one close to where I live and that is over an hour SE of me. 
I give me concern for when the day comes and no one else is prepared. Going to be a lot of hungry and dying folks around here.


----------



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

I don't think I influenced him, but my pastor is on board. Once he realized we were on the same page, he is freer in conversation with DH and me. He slips the preparedness message into sermons whenever he can. Also, he leads by example: put in a large vegetable garden behind the parsonage.

I wonder how many other people he's talking to?


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Ashley---I have many cases of jars...so, I canned the okra into pints...so I didn't need to worry about the big jar or taking space in the frig.

I had 3 big jars.


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

Ezmerelda said:


> I wonder how many other people he's talking to?


You should find out! Im sure if you ask discreetly, he may be able to bring yall together.


----------



## ashley8072 (Apr 26, 2011)

JayJay said:


> Ashley---I have many cases of jars...so, I canned the okra into pints...so I didn't need to worry about the big jar or taking space in the frig.
> 
> I had 3 big jars.


You re-canned pickled okra?


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

ashley8072 said:


> You re-canned pickled okra?


I didn't like having to open a huge jar or take that big jar to a church function...or even share big jar with a friend.
So, I took a little water, vinegar, a few allspice buds, boiled them, poured over okra in pints, and sealed..now, when I open a jar, it's just right for dh and me.

We went to Sam's today---we were buying rice each week..but got off schedule.
Last time bought, 25 lb bag was $8.50...today that same bag was $9.67!!!!!


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

I have influenced my mom. Her and I went out and she got $700 worth of food for her and my brother. Now they have ate through nearly all of it and have not replaced it! We have discussed that she NEEDS to get it replenished but she has not yet done it.


----------



## ashley8072 (Apr 26, 2011)

PamsPride said:


> I have influenced my mom. Her and I went out and she got $700 worth of food for her and my brother. Now they have ate through nearly all of it and have not replaced it! We have discussed that she NEEDS to get it replenished but she has not yet done it.


My Dad is kinda the same way, but it's my brothers chowing down on it. I have 3 brothers still at home and in their teens. THey think that if their not sleeping, they should be eating. :nuts: So it makes hard for my Dad to actually get prepped. I did find out that over the weekend they all had a nice conversation about it and did a bit of inventory and things that they do need. I hope that the next time one of them goes to the pantry or cabinet, they think of it being there as an emergency, rather than an easy meal cuz their bored.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

ashley8072 said:


> I came home with 5 lbs of honey,


Please check it to make sure it is not from India, China, Vietnam or Australia -if so, it may be contaminated.


----------



## ashley8072 (Apr 26, 2011)

LincTex said:


> Please check it to make sure it is not from India, China, Vietnam or Australia -if so, it may be contaminated.


Checked today. USA made from Iowa.  Thanks for the tip!


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

ashley8072 said:


> I've been prepping for awhile now and have been slowly trying to hint to my Dad that he should really start getting more than a couple days worth of food. That he shouldn't be too picky about eating canned veggies unless he's going to can them. I've still got 3 brothers living at home, 12 15 and 16 yrs old. They eat a LOT! Also waste a lot too. For over 30 years my family has ran Muffler Exhaust shops, and for the past couple of years, they have been struggling.
> 
> Anyways, I've been talking a lot about my preps recently when sitting out on the patio with family (we live next door to each other). The other night sitting outside, without the topic even coming up, my Dad says "I think I need to start doing what you're doing with your food and groceries." I was flabbergasted that he finally caught on.
> 
> ...


 It's hard to influnce brain dead people with an Obama sign still in their yd.
Most of my neighbors and people who live in the surrounding villages either have someone in the family who works for the state,county ect or are retired from the state county and think that their tax payer funded checks will always be in the mail, boy are they in for a supprise, I could tell how prepared they were when Irene came thru and they couldn't make it to the village gas station to get a morning coffee.

The rest who don't get government cks are so far under with their mortgages,credit cards that they are living ck to ck when they can find work to get a ck. I can think of just two others in the area who may have enough food and supplies to last a yr and one of them is a gun nut who has been bragging about his ammo and bomb shelter for thirty yrs. Many here grow a garden, but it's just for show, they get a few tomatos and some beans but nothing to store.


----------



## ashley8072 (Apr 26, 2011)

Hubby and I have influenced another.  Last night we kinda had a friend reunion. Went out to eat, played some RockBand, stayed up til 3am just talking about everything that's happened in the past few years and then our fav good times. Lol. Politics and prepping came up a few times. Out of 7 of us, prepping had only been heard by 3 of us.  No one said we were crazy and everyone agreed that just not having supplies for more than a week was good idea. 

I got a call this morning from one of the friends. He wanted to see if I had more info and how I started prepping.


----------



## rextex (Sep 14, 2011)

Yes my best friend of 55 years has finally seen the light. He just lives a few miles from me on a small county highway.


----------

